# Lizards > General Geckos >  Viper Gecko laid eggs

## twiztard

I  finally found some viper geckos about 3 weeks ago and today when  I went to clean out their cage today I was surprised to find that one of the females had laid some eggs  :Smile: 

Tonight a friend of mine is going to help me set up an incubater I can't wait to see the tiny hatchlings  :Sunny:

----------


## JLC

Cool!!  Where's da pictures???  :Taz:  


 :Razz:

----------


## twiztard

Im at work right now ill try and upload some when I get home, I tried taking some pictures last night but they turned out really fuzzy im going to have to take there somewhere that has better light apparantly my camera is deciding to suck.  Go figure I spend over $500 on a digi cam for my girlfriend for Her Birthday and it cant even take a non fuzzy pic of my reptiles  :Confused:

----------


## Vomitore

I love viper geckos!!!! They are so freakin' small but cute as hell.

----------


## ZEKESMOM

Ohhh more babies!!! Can't wait to see the pics of your viper geckos as I have never seen one! Congrats on the eggs :Smile:

----------


## Shelby

I want to see pics too! Viper geckos are lovely.  :Smile:

----------


## twiztard



----------


## twiztard

I just figured out how to post pics Ill post some pics of the eggs soon  :Smile:

----------


## JLC

Very cute geckos!!!

----------


## ZEKESMOM

> 


Oh they look plaid :Very Happy:  They are sooooooo cute :Smile:

----------


## MarkS

I love viper geckos, I used to have a small colony of them, unfortunatly I didn't do very well at propagating them.  I got a number of fertile eggs the first year but was never successful in raising the babies, they look kind of like a grain of rice with legs.  I was feeding fruit flys, and they seemed to be eating fine, unfortunatly I was never able to keep one alive past about 2 weeks.  The following year my adults gave me another pile of eggs, but none of them turned out to be fertile.  The following year I didn't even get any eggs.   My adults only lived to about 4 years.  They are very cool little lizards though, a lot of personality in a small package.  

Mark

----------

